# Puritan Francis Roberts on the Law of Nature



## Travis Fentiman (Mar 21, 2015)

Newly available in easy to read English is puritan Francis Roberts' discussion on the Law of Nature (about 3 pages):

Roberts - On the Moral Law and the Law of Nature​

Here is an *Outline *of what he has to say:



Whether the Moral Law is the Same as the Law of Nature?

I. Yes, according to the general sum and substance of it

1. The gentiles do the Moral Law by nature

2. The Law of Nature requires us to love God and our neighbor

3. The Law of Nature was contained in the holiness of Adam

4. Adam broke the Law of Nature; Christ fulfilled the Moral Law​
II. No, according to the particulars and circumstances of it

1. The Moral Law is more comprehensive and particular​
with respect to (1) the First, (2) Second, and (3) Fourth Commandments, (4) the Judicial Laws, and (5) the Tenth Commandment​
2. The Moral Law was given as part of the Covenant of Grace; the Law of Nature was given as part of the Covenant of Works

3. The Moral Law only binds those to whom it is revealed; the Law of Nature binds all mankind

4. The Moral Law is a stronger bond to God as Redeemer; the Law of Nature only binds persons to God as their Creator

5. The Moral Law was given on Mt. Sinai with many remarkable circumstances​
​


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 21, 2015)

I like Rutherford better. 

https://rpcnacovenanter.wordpress.c...-and-natural-law-question-for-dr-guy-richard/




> _CHAP. I._
> _Of Conscience and its nature._
> _“Of this intellectual Treasure-house, we are to know these. 1. That in the inner Cabinet, the natural habit of Moral principles lodgeth, the Register of the common notions left in us by nature, the Ancient Records and Chronicles which were in Adam’s time, _*the Law of Nature of two volumes, one of the first Table, that there is a God, that he createth and governeth all things, that there is but one God, infinitely good, more just rewarding the Evil and the good; and of the second Table, as to love our Parents, obey Superiors, to hurt no man, the acts of humanity; All these are written in the soul, in deep letters, yet the Ink is dim and old, and therefore this light is like the Moon swimming through watery clouds, often under a shadow, and yet still in the firmament.*_ Caligula, and others, under a cloud, denied there was any God, yet when the cloud was over, the light broke out of prison, and granted, a God there must be; strong winds do blow out a Torch in the night, and will blow in the same light again; and that there be other seeds, though come from a far land, and not growing out of the ground, as the former, is clear, for Christ scattereth some Gospel-truths in this Chalmer; as John 7.28. Then cried Jesus in the Temple; as he taught, saying, Ye both know me, and whence I am. John 15.24. But now they have both seen, and hated both me and my Father.”_


----------



## Travis Fentiman (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for the great quote, Randy.


----------

